# Cab carpets



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Our Flash S3 ( Ford chassis) was supplied with a cab "carpet" - definitely one of the lesser things on a van that has matched our expectations very well.
The carpet was what could best described as mobile - sometimes wrapping itself around the steering column, and others trying to escape out of the passenger door and applying expensive proprietary anti-slip sprays and little pads failed to make much difference.
However, we have just stuck on 2 sheets of IKEA "STOPP" anti-slip netting and it seems to have resolved the problem - for us a good £5 result


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*STOPP*

Thanks TDG

Looking for the same stuff!

Trev

*EDIT*

Just found some on Ebay £2.75 + Postage! BARGAIN


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: STOPP*



teemyob said:


> Thanks TDG
> 
> Looking for the same stuff!
> 
> Trev


Oh Trev,

I can just see the headline

'Local Cheshire man lost in Warrington shed'
'Police concerned but don't want to risk losing tracker dogs'
'Family distraught ''Who's going to drive the motorhome now?''

SDA 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But they do sell some exceedingly good cimmanon rolls - YUM YUM.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: STOPP*



teemyob said:


> Thanks TDG
> 
> Looking for the same stuff!
> 
> Trev


There is quite a lot of it about but at £2.50 for a 65 x 125 cm sheet I think the IKEA stuff is probably the cheapest
Shame it involves visiting IKEA :evil:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: STOPP*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TDG
> ...


Now I am lost on that one!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: STOPP*



teemyob said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: STOPP*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ikea*

Well I won't be wasting any Fuel in my V6 Diesel or Audi A2

I bought it off ebay!

Trev


----------

